# Question about PM9



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey all, I have been around for a while, lurking and learning. :watching: After MUCH deliberation I purchased a PM9 for carry. I like the gun a lot. The size is perfect for concealment yet the 9mm is an adequate defense round IMO. I have fired nearly 300 rounds through it with no malfunction of any kind and have no trouble trusting it. My question is about ejecting an unfired round (FMJ, JHP, anything I've tried). If you need to unload or eject a misfire, does it give you trouble? What I mean is, when I cycle the slide back to eject the unspent bullet, the back of the case contacts the ejector pin before the nose of the bullet is clear of the chamber which won't let the round pivot out of the chamber normally. Is this common on these PM9s or is this a problem with mine? The only thing I have figured out to do is drop the mag and hold back the slide with one hand and push the unspent round down through the handle. This allows it to drop out of the extractor and fall free. Now, if this happens at the range or at home it's probably OK. If it happens in a self defense situation, it's most decidedly not OK. I have an email sent to Kahr about it but have not heard back yet (only been two days) and I was wondering if anyone else had come across this situation as well.

Mike


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

This does not seem normal. If it ejects when fired it should eject when racked quickly. My father has the PM9 (I have a CW9) and I don't believe he has this problem. It is a very small gun with very tight tolerances so even small maladjustments get magnified. Kahr is usually pretty good about getting back to you. You can also call them and talk to them on the phone.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd first measure the ammo you are using to make sure it is actually within the 19mm length spec. If it is over, find another brand! This will not only affect ejection of unspent rounds, but could jam.

If you cannot eject an unfired standard round normally, I'd call that a defect. Contact Kahr on the phone 508-795-3919. You can't just 
assume internet skills are the same level as gunsmithing skills.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

When you are hand cycling the slide are you:

racking it back quickly and letting it return by itself
or
are you holding the slide back and then riding it forward
or
stopping with the slide back and letting it slingshot forward





If you emulate the quick cycling of the slide as when the pistol is fired it should eject and load. Kahr PM9's are a little bit picky about hand cycling if you ride the slide in any fashion.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am talking about cycling the slide by hand, like in case of misfire and I need to clear the unspent cartridge out of the chamber. When I pull the slide back the ejector pin hits the back of the brass before the nose of the bullet is out of the chamber. When the nose of the bullet hits the side of the chmber like this and the ejector pin is in contact with the back of the case, the slide won't move back any further as the bullet can't rotate and allow the slide any further past the ejector pin. 
With the slide in the locked open position the ejector pin sticks around 10mm into the chamber. None of my other semi pistols stick in that far. I don't know if it is designed that way, or if it is not correct in my pistol.

I have found one brand of JHP that will cycle out of the chamber by hand, so I guess for the time being they are going to be my default carry ammo.

I guess I will have to call Kahr. They emailed back and said that I could send it back for inspection. I will try tomorrow as they are already closed today.

Mike


----------



## MrsNukeHayes (Oct 23, 2007)

I thought I had this same problem when I hand cycled my defensive loads through it by hand(147gr Golden Sabers). If you rack the slide slowly it does as you say and the round doesn't quite clear the slide. However a rapid cycling of the slide will spit it out no problems. This does not cause any damage to the round that I see. As the others said, it is built with very tight tolerances, but in the 500 or so rds I have through mine, I have not had a single malfunction. If you need to clear a jam or a dud round in a defensive situation, I don't think you will be very shy about yanking on the slide, however as also said above, you must either use the slide release to send the slide fully into battery or a very aggressive yank backwards and quick release of the slide. If you ride it home in any way, it won't get the fairly large and strong extractor over the rim of the case therefore, not sending it fully into battery. She's a good weapon, I carry her often. I love the Large sights on this pocket gun. I might also reccomend a Pearce grip ext for the 6rd mag unless you prefer not have all your fingers on the grip. The extension only adds about a half inch and it doesn't print any differently than without the ext.

Sorry I thought *I *was logged in, not my wife. It seems she is spending more time on here than I am.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

MrsNukeHayes,
Thank you. :smt1099 That is sort of wht I was deciding myself. I do still have the problem with cheap-o FMJs from Wally World not clearing, but have found that my JHPs will if I pull quick and hard. It might be getting better as the pistol is breaking in (it's still pretty much brand new aside from the break-in). 
This little pistol is great for concealed carry and I can make it completely disappear in an IWB holster with shorts and T-shirt.
I still will probably call Kahr just to see if their phone jockey knows anything more about this issue.
Thanks all for the input!

Mike


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

I carry Remington 115gr HP in mine, does the same thing, you really need to "snap" it when you rack the slide. Mke sure the feed ramp is nice and clean, some hollow points are more square then others (why I love the Remmy's) 

Other than that nothing I would find abnormal, granted a larger gun has a more spring to it, which makes it seem easy.

I put 200+ of these remmy's through mine not a problem.

Cheers

Bobby


----------

